# Ideen für "Desktop Style" Seite (Header)



## Identität (30. November 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich würde mir gerne ein paar Tipps von euch abholen. Ich gestalte gerade eine Seite, es geht um *Desktop Style*. Jetzt brauche ich Ideen für den Header. Habe schon einiges probiert, aber es gelingt nicht wirklich viel.

Mal abwarten was euch so im Kopf rum schwebt.


----------

